# Poor sportsmanship



## GouRonin (Nov 24, 2001)

First it was Zab Judah and his attack of the referee after he lost his bout (ko) and now Butler attacks Micheal Grant after the bout he lost. (12 round decision) Butler had his gloves off and only had wrap on them and when Grant went to walk over to shake hands Butler sucker punched him and sent him to the hospital.

What is wrong with these guys? You lose, you suck it up and go back to the gym.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 27, 2001)

After a 12 round decision loss James Butler sucker punches his opponent Richard Grant with NO gloves, just wraps, when Grant walks over to congratulate Butler on a hard fought bout.

There is video and a write up here:
http://espn.go.com/boxing/fnf/index.html
:angry:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 27, 2001)

Gods.... I can understand being upset ya lost, but sheesh..theres always a rematch....

Problem is, good sportsmanship isn't considered a good attribute by many...winning is all that matters, and if you lose, hurt them on the way down.

I dunno...people like that should be barred from competing, and criminally procecuted.


----------



## IFAJKD (Dec 8, 2001)

not athletes just thugs. I think maybe there's a difference. Is it all about the $, Fame, Pride, what ?


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 8, 2001)

The problem is that you have these guys who have had nothing all their life who suddenly have all this $$$ and don't know how to handle it or themselves. They come into all this opportunity and have never had the background to deal properly with it and the things that propelled them into their championship ways are now eating them from the inside out.

Being a champ takes more than skill. It takes a will, the skill may be there but there must be more will than skill. Champions are not made in Gyms. As Ali said, they are created by something deep inside of themselves. You can have the skill but the will is another issue all together.
:soapbox:


----------



## IFAJKD (Dec 9, 2001)

Ya know warriors have ethics and thugs do not. These guys do get to the money and then have that and too much time = trouble. There is more to this as well but as a public we can't tolerate it. We showed this with Tyson and the Ear.


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 9, 2001)

Lewis successfully blocked Tyson fighting Mercer in january with a legal lawsuit. He claimed if Tyson fought it would jeapordize his earning for the Lewis/Tyson fight. That's messed up.

It's all about the $$$ now.


----------

